# Fallout 3 - Spielzeit



## mrmaf (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt circa 2 Tage an Fallout 3 gezockt und habe erschreckt festgestellt, dass ich schon
relativ schnell durch war. Ich habe ein paar Nebenquests gemacht, aber bin jetzt nicht ziellos in der Gegend rumgelaufen....

15 Stunden steht bei mir auf der Uhr....

Schade, dass man nachher nicht mehr in die Welt zurück kann, um die anderen Quests zu machen....

Wie siehts bei euch aus ?


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Dezember 2008)

mrmaf am 27.12.2008 03:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab jetzt circa 2 Tage an Fallout 3 gezockt und habe erschreckt festgestellt, dass ich schon
> relativ schnell durch war. Ich habe ein paar Nebenquests gemacht, aber bin jetzt nicht ziellos in der Gegend rumgelaufen....
> ...


DU bist im falschen Forum gelandet  Sowas gehört zu Rollenspielen, nicht zu Action


----------



## HanFred (27. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 27.12.2008 03:14 schrieb:
			
		

> DU bist im falschen Forum gelandet  Sowas gehört zu Rollenspielen, nicht zu Action


korrigiert.


zum thema: ich renne sehr oft ziellos in der Fallout 3 - welt rum. es lohnt sich, nur die levelbegrenzung nervt.


----------



## Muckimann (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin jetz ca 22 stunden  unterwegs und bin nicht mal in rivet city gewesen. 
ich will mir auch nix entgehn lassen und durchkämm deswegen auch immer wieder mal dungeons die nichts mit ner quest zu tun haben.

so mach mich jetz wieder an f3

mfg


----------



## Dr-Love (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ziemlich genau 80 Stunden im Spiel verbracht, bevor ich mehr oder weniger versehentlich die Hauptquest beendet habe. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war aber auch schon irgendwie die Luft aus dem Spiel. Levelgrenze zu schnell erreicht, Gegner immer die selben und nur nach dämlichen Puppen Ausschau halten, die einen noch stärker machen als man eh schon ist, motiviert auf die Dauer einfach nicht. Die Motivation - bzw das Abnehmen dieser im Laufe des Spiels, ist allerdings der einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich vorbringen kann. Ansonsten ist das Spiel, neben Mass Effekt, mein Favorit in 2008 gewesen. Besonders lobenswert finde ich die Tatsache, dass endlich mal ein Rollenspiel dieser Komplexitätsstufe auch in der Releaseversion einwandfrei spielbar war... wenn es doch nur immer so sein könnte


----------



## RapFlows (30. Dezember 2008)

JA is schon geil das game binn nun auch bei 16 std und da is noch einiges zu tun ;


----------



## LordSaddler (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe es nun auch durchgespielt, weil es mir zu langweilig wurde, alle Orte zu entdecken. Nachdem ich Level 20 erreicht hatte, hat das ganze doch irgendwie seinen Reiz verloren.
Ingesamt waren es rund 42 Stunden. 
Aber es wird nicht lange dauern, bis ich mich wieder in das Ödland begebe, diesmal aber als Böser.


----------



## G-Unot (23. Januar 2009)

Joa, ich hab beim ersten durchspielen gut 12 Std. gebraucht. Bin aber auch nur durchgerannt, hatte irgendwie keine Lust auf die Nebenquests. Fand ich dann auch wieder Schade da ich auf Lvl 11 beendet hab. 

Deswegen hab ich nochmal angefangen und bin nun mittlerweile wieder bei gut 12 Std. angekommen und jetzt auch schon Lvl 13, hab bestimmt schon das dreifache an Städten entdeckt wie beim ersten mal und es macht auch viel mehr Spaß mit den ganzen Nebenquests!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

Ist immer so bei den Bethesda Rollenspielen. Wenn man nur der Hauptquest folgt, ist man schnell durch. Macht man allerdings die ganzen Nebenquests kann man verdammt viel Zeit im Spiel verbringen.


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Januar 2009)

Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist immer so bei den Bethesda Rollenspielen. Wenn man nur der Hauptquest folgt, ist man schnell durch. Macht man allerdings die ganzen Nebenquests kann man verdammt viel Zeit im Spiel verbringen.


Ich war leider auch schnell durch und verlor beim 2 mal schnell die lust an den nebenquests....war bei oblivion auch der fall


----------



## PrinzPorno (24. Januar 2009)

Ich hab für die Hauptquest und alle Nebenmissionen (und ich war an allen auf der Karte verzeichneten Orten, die Entdecker-Fähigkeit für Level 20) 85 Std gespielt...

Die Hauptquest war leider ziemlich schnell zu Ende, zudem brauchte man für die finale Schlacht nicht wirklich viel zu machen...


----------



## ritterfluch (24. Januar 2009)

ich glaube, ich habe mir die welt viel zu lange angeschaut, und beschäftige mich zuviel mit den sidequests, aber gute 10 stunden dürften es jetzt schon sein, und ich bin, glaube ich, nichtmal bei der hälfte angekommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Januar 2009)

also ich hab glaub ich bis jetz ca. 50 stunden gezockt un war gestern überrascht als ich plötzlich fertig war 
aber ich hatte zum glück noch ein spielstand vor dem endszenario
den hab ich jetz nochma geladen weil ich noch so viel zu entdekcne habe
ich finds aber blöd das ich jetz ab level 20 meine fähigkeiten so gut wie gar nich merh verbessern kann
höchstens durch puppen

insgesamt is fallout 3 trotzdem aus meiner sicht das beste game 2008


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (27. Januar 2009)

Ja, Fallout 3 war super, gar keine Frage...

BLOSS: VIEL ZU EINFACH! Selbst auf schwer ist es nicht nötig, zum Abschließen der Hauptquest überhaupt den Max Level zu erreichen...
Ich finde es dämpft die Endeckerfreude gehörig, wenn Nebenquests eigtl völlig sinnfrei sind (ok, von dem geil zynischen Humor mal abgesehen), aber was will ich mit Stim packs, Muni oder Medikamenten wenn ich eh drin schwimme? 
neue Waffen sind eigtl schnurzepipe, man kann das Game genausogut mit Heckenschützengewehr und Kampfflinte abschließen...
Die übelsten "Herren der Supermutanten" erlegt man mit Level 12 relativ stressfrei (mal davon ausgehend das man nicht völlig grenzdebil skillt...), und schwerere Gegner gibts imho nicht...

Achja und der "Endkampf"... schön anzusehen, aber dagegen war der Konsolen-Lachkick Boss von Dead Space ja ne Herausforderung (hatts IRGENDWER geschafft dabei zu sterben?^^)...^^

Irgendwie fänd ichs schön wenn man bei so einem geilen Spiel wie F3 den Anspruch/ Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht auf 14 Jährige Konsoleros zuschneidet  

edit: Spielzeit so circa 25 Stunden... dabei schon zieml viel gesehen, imho... werds in 1-2 Wochen nochmal als Bösewicht angehen und absichtlich bisschen verskillen (wortgewandter, Charismatischer Bösewicht^^)


----------



## SpeedT (28. Januar 2009)

Ich hab insgesamt 28/29 Stunden gebraucht und hab das Spiel auf Level 16 beendet, weil ich mit Absicht möglichst wenig Erfahrungspunkte sammeln wollte, um nicht zu früh an die Levelgrenze zu stoßen. Ja, und am Ende hab ich die dann überhaupt nicht erreicht.  

Insgesamt ist Fallout 3 definitiv eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre, auch wenn es für mich persönlich an ein The Witcher dann doch nicht ganz rankommt. Dafür ist die Hauptquest doch etwas zu dünn. Vor allem das Ende ist irgendwie etwas ... unspektakulär. Und dass man danach Nebenquests mehr erfüllen kann, ist auch irgendwie schade. Wobei... Ist es eigentlich auch wieder nicht, denn ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir gegen Ende des Spiels sozusagen die Nebenquests ausgegangen sind. Ich hab wirklich jede Nebenmission gerne gespielt, weil jede einzelne eine Geschichte erzählt und spannend inszeniert ist. Nur ja, wie gesagt, an der Menge hapert es dann doch etwas, wie ich finde.


----------



## fuse (31. Januar 2009)

SpeedT am 28.01.2009 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab insgesamt 28/29 Stunden gebraucht und hab das Spiel auf Level 16 beendet, weil ich mit Absicht möglichst wenig Erfahrungspunkte sammeln wollte, um nicht zu früh an die Levelgrenze zu stoßen. Ja, und am Ende hab ich die dann überhaupt nicht erreicht.
> 
> Insgesamt ist Fallout 3 definitiv eines der besten Rollenspiele der letzten Jahre, auch wenn es für mich persönlich an ein The Witcher dann doch nicht ganz rankommt. Dafür ist die Hauptquest doch etwas zu dünn. Vor allem das Ende ist irgendwie etwas ... unspektakulär. Und dass man danach Nebenquests mehr erfüllen kann, ist auch irgendwie schade. Wobei... Ist es eigentlich auch wieder nicht, denn ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass mir gegen Ende des Spiels sozusagen die Nebenquests ausgegangen sind. Ich hab wirklich jede Nebenmission gerne gespielt, weil jede einzelne eine Geschichte erzählt und spannend inszeniert ist. Nur ja, wie gesagt, an der Menge hapert es dann doch etwas, wie ich finde.



hab BIS JETZT 103 std. spielzeit, zock aber auch mit der komplettlösung und will jede unique waffe, item besitzen. bin so ein sammelfreak. hab alle nebenmissionen bis auf 2 bis jetzt gemacht. die karte hab ich auch erst zu ca. 60% erkundet. ich denk es werden nochmal locker 50 std dazu kommen.


----------



## freich (6. Juli 2009)

Ich war bei 84 Stunden Spielzeit. Habe auch alles erkundet und eingesammelt. So stößt man auch viel leichter auf Nebenquests und kommt schnell an neue Plätze.


----------



## IceCube101 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich find der main plot vom spiel is wirklich n bissle kurz - dafür is des ganze aber auch wirklich straff präsentiert und hat nicht zu viele längen. Außerdem gibts in der spielwelt ja jede menge zu entdecken, so dass man eigentlich eh den großteil vom spiel in der pampa rumstreift, anstatt der story zu folgen. Leider wird die größe der spielwelt leider n bissle durch die niedrige level-grenze verschenkt. Man is halt nicht mehr wirklich sonderlich motiviert noch dies und jenes zu entdeckn, wenn man eh scho auf level 20 is. Zum glück solls im nächsten teil ja keine level-grenze mehr gebn


----------

